
American democracy’s built-in bias towards rural Republicans - farseer
https://www.economist.com/news/leaders/21745753-its-elections-no-longer-convert-popular-will-control-government-american-democracys
======
guard0g
Given voter turnout rates around 50% for presidential elections and even lower
for House and Senate votes, getting the vote out is an old-fashioned but still
viable strategy without resorting to ranked choice.

I doubt voters are sufficiently aware or engaged in most issues to make ranked
choice effective.

~~~
snarf21
I think it is also missing the point that the voting machines are in no way
set up for ranked. There hasn't even been money to update machines that are 50
years old and punch paper.

------
selimthegrim
[https://mobile.twitter.com/NormOrnstein/status/1016789064379...](https://mobile.twitter.com/NormOrnstein/status/1016789064379334656)

------
viburnum
The Constitution wasn't created by wizards, it's bad, and can be replaced.
It's not a democracy if you're ruled by the dead.

~~~
isostatic
With what? On a simple 50%+1 majority of those that vote?

There's a process for changing the constitution, use it.

~~~
wl
The process of amending the US constitution is exceedingly difficult. Whether
that's wise or not, telling someone who is unhappy with the US constitution to
change it is unproductive.

~~~
isostatic
There have been 27 ammendments, including 12 in the last 100 years.

------
tomohawk
In the 2016 election, no candidate received a majority of the popular vote.

Bill Clinton never received a majority of the popular vote either time he won.
George W Bush also didn't the first time, but he did the 2nd time.

Get over it. The US is not a democracy - its a federal republic.

The US Presidential election is not decided by popular vote. It's decided by
individual elections in the states. It forces the candidates to care about
what's going on in all the states instead of visiting the top 8 cities and
calling it a day.

